# Northern Berry - The Final Show



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. As the title says this is the final show for the Northern Berry's. They have been taken down this morning. All i can say is i'm in berry heaven. The smell is very strong on these ladies the buds are tight, and very crystalized. Here are some final shots. ENJOY. *


----------



## drfting07

beutiful...can i join u in a smoke session?


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Look! It's snowing at TBG's house! What do you have on the back burner to dazzle us with next? I for one .... can't wait!!!   PS: I only want to smell your finger if you're manicuring..otherwise, put it away!


----------



## LdyLunatic

always love your pics TBG    awesome skills yet again....happy smoking...and would love some dried pics too


----------



## Mutt

Wow, those are some nice lookin buds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Just thought i would post a few dry main cola bud shots of the Northern Berry. The colas weigh 12 grams, 13 grams, and 24 grams. Total dry weight from 2 plants 3 oz. 11 grams. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Mutt

Wow that looks great. pass that puff puff. lol


----------



## AZshwagg

dang, I'm shocked! Those are sum of the best i've ever seen!!!!! Nice and big, thay look all dense.....


----------



## FaTal1

daaam those are some nice buds


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn.....you made me drool on my keyboard again TBG  

AWESOME shots and bud as always


----------



## Crlovemaker

nice buds dude not the best i have seen though buddy of mine grew some northern lite last year you could freakin climb in it


----------



## imsoborednow

Wow Bro grunt!!! how you manage to sugar-coat those things?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Crlovemaker said:
			
		

> nice buds dude not the best i have seen though buddy of mine grew some northern lite last year you could freakin climb in it


*I have seen better buds also but what's your point.  I never claimed my buds to be the best. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Crlovemaker said:
			
		

> nice buds dude not the best i have seen though buddy of mine grew some northern lite last year you could freakin climb in it


 But guess what Crlovemaker! Seeing as you have no pictures of your buddies NL, I guess we'll just have to go by your "reputation" points to see if you're just talking out your ass  or if you're for real. Oh , you have no reputation points!  Hmmm...you know if you're going to throw out comments like that one, you might want to either "put up" or "shut up".  Now when you can say "MY" (yours) buds are better than someone elses...we'll be happy to look at your pictures and disect them one by one.   Oh BTW, welcome to MP   peace


----------



## GreenDayGirl

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I have seen better buds also but what's your point.  I never claimed my buds to be the best. *


 TBG...you show me where else on this forum we can see buds like yours!!!  Maybe if you'd share with us once in awhile we could uh....know first hand?  I still think your buds are beautiful!


----------



## Insane

Those are some beautiful colas TBG, great job man.


----------



## LdyLunatic

GDG.....he has red rep!!!!     dear lord.....do you think people dissapproved???

Bro.....if being second best is you....i strive to be second best


----------



## Stoney Bud

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *dry main cola bud shots of the Northern Berry. The colas weigh 12 grams, 13 grams, and 24 grams. Total dry weight from 2 plants 3 oz. 11 grams.*


Yo Bro! Very nice man! I want that big bud man. I'm sendin the pygmy over...

Hhahaahahahahahaaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Oh my TBG! You must be special for Stoney to send the "pygmy" over.  Nothing like sticking up for one of our own. although I say TBG's buds speak for themselves, and thank you Mutt for not editing my post.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hmmmm... the final show for the NorthernBerries, eh?... hmmmm... 2.5 years old this thread is.... <ahem>... TBG?...


----------



## HydroManiac

yea TBG whats up man no more bud porn??


----------



## Burn_Slowly

TBG.... Amazing! :cry:


----------



## rosskemp

Very Nice Buds! Seedbank???


----------



## luhK

it is splendid !!!!

:clap:


----------

